# First major project



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

I am building 2 china cabinets of wormy oak. The dimensions of the lower portion of the cabinet are 27"x50" having raised panel doors and drawers and the upper portion of the cabinet 12"x50" having glass panel doors and glass shelves. The build is totally out of this wormy oak and will be glued and biscuit joined together to make up the panels I need. No laminates allowed. I have baught a Dewalt 618pk router set and a Dewalt plate joiner. Built my own router table and have the rest of the tools needed at hand. I am familiar with these tools but have never done a project of this size. The bit set i will be using is a 3 Bit Cove - 12339 from yonico. Any tips and tricks would be helpful. Also any help for the pricing of the project would be helpful to. The customer is supplying all of the material. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like a great project.

Welcome to the forum, Gerald.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Sincerely hope you will share lots of photos with everyone, as the project goes along.
As for pricing....What's your time worth and how much do you enjoy this sort of fun?!! You did say, material was all supplied by the customer.


----------



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

yes i will try to post pics from start to finish. Im still waiting on the material for the build but that is kind of a good thing because it gives me the time to get some other things in place before the start. Thanks for taking interest in my project and if I have any ?s or run into any snags I will be sure to come here first.


----------



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

Here are the pics I have taken so far. Im taking it slow since this is the first time I have ever tried to do something like this with the raised panels. It is a little more tedious and time consuming than I expected but I really like doing it.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I was not familiar with wormy oak. Interesting. Looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Better to take your time and make less expensive errors.......

Of course, it depends on when the customer wants the finished product......


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Deleted double post


----------



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

yes James it is better. This is somewhat of an expensive lumber. At 70.00 dollars for a full 1x12x8' I can't afford to make many mistakes. And thankfully I haven't. As for the customer, yes they would like to have them done yesterday but, they are very understanding folks. It has taken us about a year to do the remodel job at their house so they know that nice things don't happen over night.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would recommend putting in a 2x4 along the bottom and installing levelers in it. If the floor is slightly off then this would avoid having to install shims under the cabinet. Also I'm not surer if you plan on building this in two sections that will sit on top of each other but if not I would consider doing it that way. It will be extremely heavy to move and a biscuits won't be strong enough to carry it by.


----------



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

*more pics*

Here are some more pics and what the finished product looks like without the stain and glass (which is not my department.) I will take the doors out and take them to get the glass put in them but, not untill the stain work is done so there isn't any visable bare wood showing when the doors are open. I will post more pics when it is all complete. I will also be starting on the next cabinet which will be having glass doors on the front and back and fitting into an existing doorway so that the homeowner can look from the great room into the dining room.


----------



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

mgmine said:


> I would recommend putting in a 2x4 along the bottom and installing levelers in it. If the floor is slightly off then this would avoid having to install shims under the cabinet. Also I'm not surer if you plan on building this in two sections that will sit on top of each other but if not I would consider doing it that way. It will be extremely heavy to move and a biscuits won't be strong enough to carry it by.


Thanks for the advice. I have checked this peice to the floor and all is good. Yes it is extremely heavy and it is built in two peices the top being screwed to the bottom from the inside with pocket joints. The homeowner has asked me to permanently mount it to the wall and finish off the bottom with 1/4 round to match the floor because they have no intensions of moving it.


----------



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

sorry for posting pics here. I didnt realize there was a place to post them and I will put them there from now on.


----------

